# What is your favourite piece from Holst's The Planets Suite?



## Pizzicato

I've recently been listening to Gustav Holst's The Planets Suite. I was just wondering what
is your favourite piece from the suite.

Mine is Mars the Bringer of War. What is yours?


----------



## Dodecaplex

I like Uranus.

It is truly deep


----------



## Pizzicato

Well vote for it then. There's only six days left


----------



## Mesa

Mars. Potentially a cliche, but i'm not denying the truth as a musical fashion statement. The whole suite is still superb though, also fond of Saturn and Jupiter.

The last time i gave it a proper listen was last month when a load of people came to view our house and the two of us that are residing here next year didn't like them much.


----------



## Kopachris

I've always been fond of Uranus. Bold and brilliant, nothing held back.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Beautiful thread Pizzicato ... I clicked on Venus, but of course I love the entire suite.


----------



## Polednice

I believe Santorum is from Uranus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I think we've had this poll before but what the heck...Neptune is so good perhaps it deserves being voted for twice!


----------



## Crudblud

You know, it's been so long since I heard The Planets, I think a few different recordings and perhaps digging in to Holst's other works are in order.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It seems to me that I have always liked Venus the best out of all of them. Why is the poll going to close so soon?


----------



## Pizzicato

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It seems to me that I have always liked Venus the best out of all of them. Why is the poll going to close so soon?


I thought a week would be a suitable time for it to end. Everyone should get their vote in by then. I would extend it if you like but I can't seem to find a way to edit the post/poll.


----------



## tgtr0660

Jupiter and Mars and then Uranus.


----------



## Polednice

In order, I would go:

Saturn = Uranus
Jupiter
Venus
Neptune
Mercury
Mars


----------



## Ukko

elgars ghost said:


> I think we've had this poll before but what the heck...Neptune is so good perhaps it deserves being voted for twice!


Yeah, it was recent. I'm not voting in this one because it could reveal inconsistency.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

elgars ghost said:


> I think we've had this poll before but what the heck...


Yup- about two months ago...

My preferences were expressed here.


----------



## Truckload

It is too hard to pick just one. They are all fabulous!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Truckload said:


> It is too hard to pick just one. They are all fabulous!


I agree. But if I had to pick, personally, Neputune edges out the rest because it's so unusual. Its orchestration is like Schoenberg's Klangfarbmelodie; it paradoxically mixes stasis and high activity; there are no real melodies, and the instruments lose their identities as they join. The wordless choir is a great touch. And the piece doesn't just conclude; it disappears.


----------



## Moira

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree. But if I had to pick, personally, Neputune edges out the rest because it's so unusual. Its orchestration is like Schoenberg's Klangfarbmelodie; it paradoxically mixes stasis and high activity; there are no real melodies, and the instruments lose their identities as they join. The wordless choir is a great touch. And the piece doesn't just conclude; it disappears.


Manxfeeder, I love that you say WHY you like it. It really makes me want to listen to it again.


----------



## afterpostjack

It seems like the poll results thus far reflect my taste very well, I voted for Saturn because of its power and beautiful finale, with the organ on its highest (lowest pitched) stop.


----------



## Badinerie

Neptune the mystic a fantastical ending to a wondefull work. Back in the seventies it was the first complete classical piece I bought and enjoyed. The chorus is a brilliant touch. Absolutely hair raising! ok...its Friday night and Ive had a few drinks...but wow!


----------



## Pizzicato

It looks like it's a tie between Jupiter and Saturn. Thanks for voting guys even though this thread has been made before. I'm sorry for making another thread.


----------

